# grimsby trawler man



## jwebster (Feb 14, 2014)

hi all any one know a Grimsby trawler man called john taff lost all contackt sailed out of Lowestoft with him .


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

You might want to try facebook, and look at the Grimsby Fishing History group, you could well get an answer there.


----------

